# Cervical Freeze



## StepGirlfriend (Dec 29, 2014)

This might be silly, but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this.

I am not currently trying for a baby, but I wanted to know if anyone has ever had their cervix frozen due to abnormal cells? Did it affect your ability to carry a baby to term?

I was 23 when I had my cervix frozen due to abnormal cells and they told me it might cause my cervix to weaken and make it so I would not be able to carry a baby to term.

Does it vary too much? Is it not that serious? I guess I'm just seeing what other people's experiences are? I'm 27 now, so this was about 4 years ago.


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

I have had abnormal cells removed twice in my life using this method, once when I was 19 and again at 25. Its really no big deal, you don't feel a thing during the procedure and its never affected me carrying my babies to term in fact 2 out of the 3 I carried till over 42 weeks and being pretty large babies at about 8 lbs 12 oz each. I wouldn't worry any about it affecting you.:smile:


----------



## StepGirlfriend (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for answering! Even though my proceedure was 4 years ago, it's always been on my mind about how it would effect me being able to carry a baby. Can't help but be the worrier that I am. Good to know I'm not the only one!


----------

